# 2010 LeChampion CF Rival



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Has anybody seen the 2010 LeChampion CF Rival, I'm pretty sure they were to start shipping on the 15th, I'd really like to see it in red vs the blue on BD.


----------



## Prolix (Jul 14, 2009)

I just ordered one in red/white yesterday, and it's due in next week. If I can remember to, I'll post pics.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool, I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## tverrall (Jul 10, 2006)

Did you get one ? I am interested to find what your impressions are.

Tim


----------

